# Flying with dp/dr



## ihavetomakethis (Dec 23, 2010)

Yo everybody , Im going to Spain <Canaries islands> in like 4 days....
just wondering how is the flight with dp/dr? and how much does the jet lag effects ?

Damn going to another country with full dp/dr will be hard.... but i have to do it will strengthen me!

anyway anyone have some tips? like some specially mind set on the plane that makes you more calm or something ? fear that i might start make things up in my head.... :/

Any tip at all just pls post it









Sheers , stay strong!

/// Ihavetomakethis


----------



## nomatterwhat000 (Sep 23, 2010)

ihavetomakethis said:


> Yo everybody , Im going to Spain <Canaries islands> in like 4 days....
> just wondering how is the flight with dp/dr? and how much does the jet lag effects ?
> 
> Damn going to another country with full dp/dr will be hard.... but i have to do it will strengthen me!
> ...


ah what i would do is prolly to take an ipod or mp3 player with me. and maybe load it up with some guided audio meditations and listen to those on the flight. or music should help. or sleep








i havnt been on a flight with dp/dr but yeah, i have anxiety and thats what i usually do during a flight to get my mind off being in a closed space for a long time!
how long's ur flight? if its less than 2 hours it shouldnt be a problem


----------



## ihavetomakethis (Dec 23, 2010)

nomatterwhat000 said:


> ah what i would do is prolly to take an ipod or mp3 player with me. and maybe load it up with some guided audio meditations and listen to those on the flight. or music should help. or sleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its 3,5-4 hour flight, and i wonder if the Jet lag will effect DP/DR much ? hmmm yeah , i will listen to music and try to relax as good as i can


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

You should def. stay away from caffein, and everything that can have a similar effect. (diet-)Coke, especially, but coffee and cigarets too. Just trust me on this.

I'd recommend you also eat well, don't get hungry, eat something whole-grain


----------



## RedRain (Nov 16, 2010)

Honestly, I don't think it will be as bad as you think. I took an 8-hour flight last year - fully dp'd. The anxiety leading up to the flight was terrible, but the actual flight was alright







I was drawing for most of the journey, just scribbling notes or random doodles. Anything that takes your mind off things. You could try falling asleep whilst listening to music, that helped me


----------



## ihavetomakethis (Dec 23, 2010)

york said:


> You should def. stay away from caffein, and everything that can have a similar effect. (diet-)Coke, especially, but coffee and cigarets too. Just trust me on this.
> 
> I'd recommend you also eat well, don't get hungry, eat something whole-grain


Dont worry on that part, i eat healthy and train 4-5 days a week so thats part is cool, stop d tobacco,coca cola and energy drinks all of it.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

You should have no problems. I am just back from a week in the canaries and it did me the world of good. I read magazines on the flight to keep my mind occupied while flying. Also if there is no time difference you shouldn't experience jet lag. I hope you enjoy the break and that the sun shines. Dyna


----------

